# Skita & White to Warriors for Najera and pick



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1998814



> The Warriors traded forward Eduardo Najera and a No. 1 pick to the Nuggets for forwards Nikoloz Tskitishvili and Rodney White, league sources told ESPN Insider Chad


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks Schub posting the info. That is a great trade for the Nuggets. Eddie Energy coming off of the bench will be a big help.

:greatjob: Kiki


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

I know White was expiring. What are your thoughts on Skita? Talented? Not gonna get a shot with the existing depth on the front line?

I like Najera, and that pick should be high. Not sure on when it is, though.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

schub said:


> I know White was expiring. What are your thoughts on Skita? Talented? Not gonna get a shot with the existing depth on the front line?
> 
> I like Najera, and that pick should be high. Not sure on when it is, though.


White actually has a cheap team option for next season, so if he plays well, Mullin can keep him. On a bad, young team like GS, Najera wasn't going to help much, but he will be a big help in Denver. I wonder if Skita will get some burn. GS can certainly afford to let him play some.

As far as the draft pick, it must be a few years away since they also traded a pick for BDiddy.

Both White and Skita should be thankful for new surroundings and a chance for more PT.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Eduardo Najera is a very strong prescence inside the paint. And will be a good back up to Kenyon Martin. Or does Najera play small forward ? I'm not really sure as I stopped following him during his Dallas Mavs days. I did like his play though very scrappy , good rebounder, and decent jump shot. I'm very curious about the 1st round draft pick though and what year it is. Also this trade helps the nuggets clear some room. For one Skita never got playing time. He could turn out pretty good with more time on the court. Also Rodney is a good player but never got the Playing Time he needed cause Carmelo was ahead of him. By obtaining Najera though are front court just got even more over loaded. We have Nene , Pope, Johnson, and now Najera. Plus are starters, Camby and Martin.

We really need a shooting guard on this team. Anyone hear anything more about voshon ? He did pretty good during the all star game. But I don't think he is giong to make it back this year. Although he seemed very optimistic to his health and return.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Najera is somewhat of a tweener. Has the skillset of a PF, but not the height. Very solid rotation guy.

If that GS pick is 2005, this seems like an awesome trade for Denver.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

I hope that Tskitishvili will find minutes now...


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

Yeah, this is a pretty good deal for both teams. Golden State gets a couple more young guys to rent for the rest of the year. If they pan out, great. If not, they're gone at season's end. Najera will be a good player off the bench for the Nuggz, and the 1st round pick (although it probably isn't this year's), will definitely be pretty high. I worry about Najera's contract, however, because I think he has like 3 years left.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

schub said:


> Najera is somewhat of a tweener. Has the skillset of a PF, but not the height. Very solid rotation guy.
> 
> If that GS pick is 2005, this seems like an awesome trade for Denver.


I doubt it's that pick. GS' pick as of right now is the No. 4 pick. No way they traded Najera and the No.4 for Skita and White.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> I doubt it's that pick. GS' pick as of right now is the No. 4 pick. No way they traded Najera and the No.4 for Skita and White.


Aren't you the same guy that said Denver was trying to ruin Skita's career rather than see him go somewhere else and flourish? Come on now, potential drips from Skita's pores and a #4 pick is hardly enough for him. :wink:


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

So Luis Flores was included in the deal as well, and the pick is a "future first-rounder".

http://www.nba.com/nuggets/news/nuggets_acquire_najera_flores.html


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

From http://www.nba.com/warriors/news/acquire_tskitishvili_white_022405.html



> The Golden State Warriors have acquired forwards Rodney White and Nikoloz Tskitishvili (pronounced NI-ko-los SKEE-tish-VEE-lee) from the Denver Nuggets in exchange for forward Eduardo Najera, guard Luis Flores and a future first round draft pick (from Dallas in 2007)


Still a very good deal for the Nuggets.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

schub said:


> Najera is somewhat of a tweener. Has the skillset of a PF, but not the height. Very solid rotation guy.


You are right there But even if Najera is not too tall he made a great denfending Yao last yr :yes: Damn Now I like the Nuggets a little more


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

The trade is a wash for Denver. Rodney and Skita weren't getting minutes anyway (I'm not even going to get into that) so it made sense to trade them. I suppose this will take some money off the cap for next year, but Najera really adds nothing. Our problems aren't downlow, they're in the backcourt. That 2007 pick from Dallas will be useless and Flores has made it clear that he has no intention of playing in the NBA. 

Neither positive nor negative, in my opinion. The last thing we needed was a tough inside player. We've already got a few of those.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> The trade is a wash for Denver. Rodney and Skita weren't getting minutes anyway (I'm not even going to get into that) so it made sense to trade them. I suppose this will take some money off the cap for next year, but Najera really adds nothing. Our problems aren't downlow, they're in the backcourt. That 2007 pick from Dallas will be useless and Flores has made it clear that he has no intention of playing in the NBA.
> 
> Neither positive nor negative, in my opinion. The last thing we needed was a tough inside player. We've already got a few of those.


Actually, it adds to the cap, not subtracts from it. Eddie adds energy which the bench is sorely lacking and some actualy depth. Considering the injury problems in the front court, this is a definite plus.

What are you refering to about Flores?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Actually, it adds to the cap, not subtracts from it. Eddie adds energy which the bench is sorely lacking and some actualy depth. Considering the injury problems in the front court, this is a definite plus.
> 
> What are you refering to about Flores?


How does it add to the cap? We lose Rodney's contract and Skita's (which we prolly wouldn't have picked up anyway). Najera can't be making tha much. 

As far as Najera, we simply don't need him. Elson, as horrible as he is, brings energy off the bench. Earl brings energy, Russell brings energy, and so does DeMarr. And we don't need any more depth. Nene comes off the bench and Francisco is decent for a fourth big man. That said, I'll agree about the injuries, but we could've found another way around that. 

And I was wrong about Flores. I was thinking about Juan Navarro. I don't know much about Flores. Hopefully he's decent.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> How does it add to the cap? We lose Rodney's contract and Skita's (which we prolly wouldn't have picked up anyway). Najera can't be making tha much.
> 
> As far as Najera, we simply don't need him. Elson, as horrible as he is, brings energy off the bench. Earl brings energy, Russell brings energy, and so does DeMarr. And we don't need any more depth. Nene comes off the bench and Francisco is decent for a fourth big man. That said, I'll agree about the injuries, but we could've found another way around that.
> 
> And I was wrong about Flores. I was thinking about Juan Navarro. I don't know much about Flores. Hopefully he's decent.


Najera makes 3.84 this season, 4.16 next, 4.48 06-07 and a team option for 4.8 in 07-08. So yes, he does add to the cap. I view him as insurance for the continuing injury problems and as a decent role player for a playoff team. He isn't a top 8 rotation guy, but he is gritty and can give that Bowen-like pesky, annoying defense.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

First off, let me tell Nuggets fans that if you're expecting the Najera from Dallas...well, I hope coack Karl can re-ignite that fire. Mike Montgomery and staff sure couldn't. In Oakland, Najera wasn't quite the hustler/lunch pail player I remember seeing coming off the bench in Dallas. Perhaps the atmosphere at Golden State took away any incentive to be a hustler (although that didn't deter Brian Cardinal from performing the role in his day at Golden State). Luis Flores...with Claxton and Fisher, never really had a chance to do a thing in the backcourt. We were already playing 2 back-up PG's as it was. Hope he pans out. And THANK GOD it was the Dallas '07 pick and not our own. That made a HUGE difference as far as I'm concerned.

Now, I'm hearing from other Nuggets fans that we acquired "two of the biggest stiffs in Nuggets history." Claims that Rodney White will give us 15 points in 15 minutes along with 5 TO's while Skita belongs in Div II ball. 

WORST CASE SENARIO, what did the W's get in this trade?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

bruindre said:


> First off, let me tell Nuggets fans that if you're expecting the Najera from Dallas...well, I hope coack Karl can re-ignite that fire. Mike Montgomery and staff sure couldn't. In Oakland, Najera wasn't quite the hustler/lunch pail player I remember seeing coming off the bench in Dallas. Perhaps the atmosphere at Golden State took away any incentive to be a hustler (although that didn't deter Brian Cardinal from performing the role in his day at Golden State). Luis Flores...with Claxton and Fisher, never really had a chance to do a thing in the backcourt. We were already playing 2 back-up PG's as it was. Hope he pans out. And THANK GOD it was the Dallas '07 pick and not our own. That made a HUGE difference as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Now, I'm hearing from other Nuggets fans that we acquired "two of the biggest stiffs in Nuggets history." Claims that Rodney White will give us 15 points in 15 minutes along with 5 TO's while Skita belongs in Div II ball.
> 
> WORST CASE SENARIO, what did the W's get in this trade?


The Warriors got a chance to try out two young guys that have potential for a few months to see if either can be a help in the future. It appears to me that it was strictly a cap move. Both Skita and White can be off of the Warriors books after the season and if Eddie wasn't delivering for you, then that is a good thing.

If he becomes Eddie Energy again and he is able to help the Nuggets deal with the injuries in the front court, this can be a good deal for the Nuggets.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> It appears to me that it was strictly a cap move. Both Skita and White can be off of the Warriors books after the season and if Eddie wasn't delivering for you, then that is a good thing.


Yep. Money needed to be saved for all the long contracts.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

bruindre said:


> First off, let me tell Nuggets fans that if you're expecting the Najera from Dallas...well, I hope coack Karl can re-ignite that fire. Mike Montgomery and staff sure couldn't. In Oakland, Najera wasn't quite the hustler/lunch pail player I remember seeing coming off the bench in Dallas. Perhaps the atmosphere at Golden State took away any incentive to be a hustler (although that didn't deter Brian Cardinal from performing the role in his day at Golden State). Luis Flores...with Claxton and Fisher, never really had a chance to do a thing in the backcourt. We were already playing 2 back-up PG's as it was. Hope he pans out. And THANK GOD it was the Dallas '07 pick and not our own. That made a HUGE difference as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Now, I'm hearing from other Nuggets fans that we acquired "two of the biggest stiffs in Nuggets history." Claims that Rodney White will give us 15 points in 15 minutes along with 5 TO's while Skita belongs in Div II ball.
> 
> WORST CASE SENARIO, what did the W's get in this trade?


Dont you think Montgomery Stupid rotation, and bad coaching, could affect Najera's game ?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

bruindre said:


> First off, let me tell Nuggets fans that if you're expecting the Najera from Dallas...well, I hope coack Karl can re-ignite that fire. Mike Montgomery and staff sure couldn't. In Oakland, Najera wasn't quite the hustler/lunch pail player I remember seeing coming off the bench in Dallas. Perhaps the atmosphere at Golden State took away any incentive to be a hustler (although that didn't deter Brian Cardinal from performing the role in his day at Golden State). Luis Flores...with Claxton and Fisher, never really had a chance to do a thing in the backcourt. We were already playing 2 back-up PG's as it was. Hope he pans out. And THANK GOD it was the Dallas '07 pick and not our own. That made a HUGE difference as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Now, I'm hearing from other Nuggets fans that we acquired "two of the biggest stiffs in Nuggets history." Claims that Rodney White will give us 15 points in 15 minutes along with 5 TO's while Skita belongs in Div II ball.
> 
> WORST CASE SENARIO, what did the W's get in this trade?



Honestly, neither Skita nor Rodney are stiffs. I still believe Rodney can be a very effective player in this league. I think he's a top 8 rotation guy as is right now, and can definitely be the seventh or sixth man. When he decides he wants to play complete basketball he's extremely effective. He definitely can score though. He cut way down on his turnovers this season too. 

Skita is more of a mystery. He tore up summer league ball (I know, it's just summer league ball) and played with confidence. He was handled poorly in Denver. Honestly, he was probably the rawest (and possibly the youngest) talent ever drafted in the NBA. He had never even started before in Europe. The coaching staff in Denver never really gave Skita a chance to develop and when he did have a good game, they didn't give him any minutes in the next game. Do I believe he has the potential to be dominant offensively in the league? Yep, as crazy as that sounds. But at this point, he's very shaky at best. Hopefully, the Warriors can instill some confidence in him and let him play through his mistakes. If he ever starts playing with confidence, I guarantee you have a monster on your hands.

Considering what you had to give up for these guys, I think it was worth it. At worst, you'll save a little cap space. At best, you'll have two very good players.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Najera makes 3.84 this season, 4.16 next, 4.48 06-07 and a team option for 4.8 in 07-08. So yes, he does add to the cap. I view him as insurance for the continuing injury problems and as a decent role player for a playoff team. He isn't a top 8 rotation guy, but he is gritty and can give that Bowen-like pesky, annoying defense.


Wow, that's a lot for Najera. It surprises me that we'd add to the cap like that. I liked him in Dallas, but I don't think he's worth the cost of getting him, especially if he isn't the player he once was.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

If he can stay healthy he will get minutes on this team. He can spark you on this inside to play hard. Not bad. When Kiki does wants to get rid of someone he don't play.


----------



## D5 (Jun 23, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Eddie adds energy which the bench is sorely lacking and some actualy depth.


Eddie also adds some decent to mediocre defense (he has diminished defensively since his Dallas days) and a player who shouldn't, but does jack up 20-footers on a consistent basis.


----------



## D5 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Rodney White & Skita...*

Hi, I'm an avid Warriors fan and after the trade, I thought to myself, 'I haven't really seen either of these two play' so I'm here at the Denver Nuggets board, to ask what the strengths, weaknesses, etc. of Skita and White are. I'd appreciate any replis. :yes:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

too be blunt...they can both shoot. They give you nothing else. Both may be able to play in stretches, but they play zero defense and don't pass the ball well enough to make a difference.


White is more likely to give you some punch off the bench.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Bill Simmons...



> K-Mart, Najera AND Nene on the same floor? Let's get ready to rummmmmmmmblllllllllllle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/cowbell/050225


----------



## rdc86 (Feb 28, 2005)

D5 said:


> Eddie also adds some decent to mediocre defense (he has diminished defensively since his Dallas days) and a player who shouldn't, but does jack up 20-footers on a consistent basis.


His D hasnt diminished, its just that in GS, his team mates couldnt defend if their lives depended on it, so he was unable to make an impact. I saw a bunch of GS games and i distinctly remember him individually shutting down Pau Gasol and Dirk Nowitzki. He should be a good back up in the front court as he can play any position. In Dallas he played center and in GS he usually was the back up at SF, but when troy murphy was injured he started a few games at PF in his place. He should be able to help the Nuggets make the play offs, which i think they will.


----------

